# Soccer in Spain?



## Ann (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll be in the Malaga area at the end of March, and in Barcelona over Easter and a few days later.  I am trying to find info on Spanish soccer teams and how to get tickets.   I've found Real Madrid, but sadly our schedules do not match.   

Any ideas where I can find schedule and ticket info?    I don't read Spanish but can use Google translation.

Thanks!


----------



## Keitht (Mar 1, 2010)

www.fcbarcelona.com/web/english/  is the English site for Barcelona football club.


----------



## JonP (Mar 1, 2010)

*La Liga Fixtures*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/spain_results/fixtures/default.stm


----------



## Cotswolder (Mar 1, 2010)

I find this  a good site http://www.soccer-spain.com/


----------



## Ann (Mar 3, 2010)

*Thanks for Soccer info*

I found the info I need on the BBC site -- thanks again --


----------

